# Adobe CS6



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CS6 is out, I usually update early on my machine, running both new and old before installing it on co-workers computer as well, once bugs have been ironed out. My question is will a 24 inch iMac, 3 gigs of ram run Adobe CS6? Tech specs says it needs 4 gigs of ram at least, so I am assuming it wont even install? Uses are Indesign, Illustrator and Photoshop. Nothing super heavy in Illustrator or Photoshop. 

Anyone jumped the gun running it on an older machine like this?


----------



## CoderMummy (Sep 9, 2011)

What processor? I remember some components of CS 5.5 requiring more than Core2 Duo (which is why I upgraded my 2008 MB Pro). It wasn't a game-breaker but wow... did the processor upgrade affect performance in a positive way!

At the end of the day, upgrading your machine (ram or unit entirely) will probably result in faster production time running CS6.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I went ahead and upgraded to CS6 anyways. Its something we have to do, so if the computer would not run it, I would have to upgrade it. It does run CS6, I believe its a Core 2 Duo, its the last 24 inch iMac that was on the market.

Wanted to hold off on upgrading that unit for another year, so this buys a little bit of time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You can go to 6 gigs on that machine and we'll happily take it on trade when you are ready.

Weakness for Adobe is the drive speed. The 3.06 for layout is decent and it flies with an SSD in it.


----------

